# The bird is on!



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

Put the bird on around 7:30 this morning, we're planning on eating around 2pm so I hope my timing is correct!  Should be done around 1pm.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 23, 2006)

Larry, you are the king of birds.  Love the color you get out of them.  YES, I have turkey envey.  Keep up the pics dude.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Larry, you are the king of birds.  Love the color you get out of them.  YES, I have turkey envey.  Keep up the pics dude.



Awww shucks Bill, thank you!  Come on up and have some dinner with me!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 23, 2006)

What, your not deep frying it :?:    What size is that bird?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What, your not deep frying it :?:    What size is that bird?



About 13.5lbs I think.  Shoot I can't remember now.  Not a huge one, cause we have a Honey Baked ham as well.  

Not deep frying, maybe for New Years though.  My family will not let me cook our Thanksgiving turkey anyother way than brined and smoked.  I wanted to do the injection again, but was voted against.  In a house full of women, I must obey!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 23, 2006)

Another turkey thrown to the Wolfe's   

Looking good.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like good eats Wolfey


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 23, 2006)

Well finally got mine on shortly before 10 AM.  First major catastrophe started after I had the bird all bird all trussed up on the spit rod for the rotess and was making final calculations when I did a test run wit the bird on it and found out the dang motor would not spin it.  Not sure the motor has got weak over the years getting hit by too much heat from the fire or whutever but it rated to spin up to 45 lbs I think.  So...had to do a last miniute change of plans to smoking it.  Got it currently chuckling away (face down of course) in the upright over Kingsford..pee can and plum..also got the optional water plan in place. It was clipping along at around 300 last I checked. 

bigwheel


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking good I'm going to do a turkey this year we are going to the inlaws.   I'm going to try and somke one on new years.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 23, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well finally got mine on shortly before 10 AM.  First major catastrophe started after I had the bird all bird all trussed up on the spit rod for the rotess and was making final calculations when I did a test run wit the bird on it and found out the dang motor would not spin it.  Not sure the motor has got weak over the years getting hit by too much heat from the fire or whutever but it rated to spin up to 45 lbs I think.  So...had to do a last miniute change of plans to smoking it.  Got it currently chuckling away (face down of course) in the upright over Kingsford..pee can and plum..also got the optional water plan in place. It was clipping along at around 300 last I checked.
> 
> bigwheel



Your not deep frying :?:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 23, 2006)

As I've said before, Larry is King of Turkeys.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 23, 2006)

Nopers..no frying for me. I cannot afford no devorcees This turkey is being a pain in the booty. Last time I check one thigh was at 180 and the other was at 160.  Guess he musta been a left footed turkey or something. 

bigwheel


bigwheel




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

The bird was done within an hour of of the time we wanted to eat so it worked out great!  Turned out very good, good flavor and nice and moist.



 

 




Bigwheel, these pic's are just for you.  The first pic is the breast temp and the second is the thigh temp as soon as the turkey was pulled off the cooker.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 23, 2006)

Great looking turkey Larry.  Really nice.


----------



## Griff (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks great Larry.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 23, 2006)

As always, Larry had a beautiful bird!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Wolf Boy...do look like a good plan to me. As long as you can keep them temps on each part in the ballpark I give you a tip of the hat.  Now mine is all gone...they say it was the Grand Prize winner. Best of the best etc. Now I was not impressed with Altons brine. Imparted some good flavor but really jacked with the skin. I gonna have to teach that boy how to brine a turkey one of these days. Know whut I mean?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice job Larry! BW, what happened to the picnic you were cooking?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good larry.  i used your wr recipe in the turkey i fried.  everyone loved it.



Sweet Brian!!  Glad it turned out good!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 24, 2006)

Dang Larry, that is another great looking bird.  You are going to have to teach me how to use a WSM.   Hoping to get one for Christmas this year.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice looking bird there Mr. Wolfe


----------



## Finney (Nov 26, 2006)

Turkey looked great Wolfe-brother.........  When you gonna cook one of those for me?


----------

